# Front Fender to bumper/valance bolts



## borrone821 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Newbie here.. Just begun the teardown of my 69 'vert.

Maybe I'm retarded but I can't figure out how to get to the front fenders off. I've got all the bolts except the 2 on the bottom to attach the fender to the valance, and the two that attach to the front clip. I have no idea how to get at those... Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
Jim


----------

